
Ask HN: How to learn Computer Networking for everyday computing? - vaibkv
The question is focussed towards day to day networking concepts that developers encounter on a daily basis. I find myself at a loss when we discuss concepts like encryption, DNS, LDAP, SSL, setting up digital certificates, etc.
I am not sure if some more devs feel that way. Maybe it&#x27;s because I did not focus during my networking classes in college? I don&#x27;t know.<p>Note that I am definitely aware of basic principles like LAN, IPs, etc. It&#x27;s just that sometimes networking talk eludes me when it comes to advanced or even medium level concepts.<p>About my job profile -&gt; I am a big data engineer working regularly with AWS, Spark, etc. but this is much recent, earlier I had been a .net engineer. So, you could say my interaction with the linux world is much recent. Note sure if the context helped :)<p>I would really appreciate to be pointed to helpful(but practical) resources or share if someone felt like this and did something about it. Thanks again!
======
mrks_
Beej's guide is the best I've ever read
([http://beej.us/guide/bgnet/](http://beej.us/guide/bgnet/))

~~~
vaibkv
Interesting! But this seems to be a run down of low level socket details
rather than a lay of the networking land I am looking for. Thanks for the
suggestion though!

------
hourislate
CompTIA Network+ book should provide a good base for networking. Search
YouTube, it's a great learning resource. You could probably get a complete
education in every topic you mentioned.

~~~
vaibkv
CompTIA Network+ is a great suggestion it seems! Thank you.

------
hhhxyxyy
Ccna ccnp ccie

